# Whenever I...



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

*eat a raspberry I'm transported back to summer, even if it's 40 below. And not just any summer, a mythical perfect summer. 

*am around a body of water, I become more creative. 

*smell Jack Daniels, I am instantly queasy. This is due to an incident before I was of legal drinking age, so it serves me right. 

*hear the song Should Have Been a Cowboy I think of when my heartdog Riley was just a puppy and had not quite 13 more years with me. We were waiting in the car for my husband to come out of the credit union, the song came on, and I changed it to Should Have Been a Sheepdog.

*see Urban Cowboy, My Cousin Vinny, a Yorkie, or laugh in a certain familiar way, I think of my mom. 

*see certain actors or actresses, I think of the soaps they were on a trillion years ago. I'm thinking of you, Demi!

*see other actors or actresses, I think of Buffy or another Whedon show. I'm thinking of you, Nathan Fillion. (Although he was also on One Life To Live...)

*see, read, or hear about a frog, I think of my friend Ronda.

*see a quilt, I think about my friend Jeanna.

*smell the scent that comes with spring, I become optimistic. 

You?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whenever I see one of these threads that ask me questions like this, my brain freezes.  

Nice list.  Lots of happy thoughts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Whenever I:

hear a train whistle I'm transported back to my childhood bedroom, listening to the trains at night.  I've always lived where I could hear train whistles.  Not as easy here, overcast days are best.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

...use my Kindle; I'm impressed by the technology *all over again*
...demonstrate my Kindle; I get a rush watching the amazement on the observer's face
...hear knuckles crack...I cringe (worse than nails on a chalkboard)
...put my perfume on in the morning; I think my first date w/hubby, 30 years ago; he told me I smelled pretty.
...taste the salt on a margarita; and take that first sip...I smack my lips and say aaaaahhhh.
...talk to my favorite aunt...end the call with I love you
...look at or even hear the ocean...I am grateful
...see the sun shining...I feel warm inside
...it rains...I appreciate the sun even more the next time it comes out
...see snow...I get depressed: hate winter...live in New England; go figure!!
...hear the phone ring...roll my eyes
...see a puppy...I fall in love
...climb in bed...sniff the clean sheets...love the smell
...visit my parents...I fear it may be the last time I see one of them
...see watermelon...I think summer...yay!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

* let my toast get cold and dry, I think of my mother. {This was the way she liked hers}
* hear a voice in the crowd call "mom!", my head whips around even though one of my kids is in his thirties and the other in his fifties
*I think about the years I lived in the South, I remember that the question I got asked the most was "You're not from round here, are you..." {I have an English accent.}
* I eat ice cream, I remember Italian gelato. 

patrisha


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

*call my dog to come or follow at the dogpark....half the dogs in the park come my way and my dog never comes.
*run out of coffee at the dogpark, its time to go home for refills


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

* walk past a mirror I realize how skinny I used to be.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Whenever I look at my 3 cats, I remember waking up at 3 am to bottle feed each of them


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

whenever I 
...put on my coat I see my grandmother's hand come out of the sleeve.
...see my youngest son, I'm amazed at how much he looks like my brother.
...when I'm with my oldest son , I'm amazed at how much he acts like my brother.
...see my daughters I stare at them and wonder how they got so smart.
...I see someone smoking I follow them just to breath in second hand smoke.(8 months not smoking)


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Whenever I...
...hear my husband's voice, I smile.
...bake chocolate chip cookies, I think of my grandma.
...I hear Irish music, I think of my dad.
...see my crazy, goofy cat Murphy, I am calmer.
...look at my son, I smile.
...talk with my daughter, I am quiet to really HEAR her.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

....have a glass of Reisling I think of this really great guy I dated.
....eat Wise potato chips and drink a root beer I think of my best friend and our 7th grade lunches.  
....see a sunrise I realize how wonderful life really is.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Whenever I look at my 3 cats, I remember waking up at 3 am to bottle feed each of them


We have three little ones that we hand raised after their mamma kitty was ran over. Lucky that farm3000 knew where the mamma kitty had hid them in the barn. They were just a few days old and now they are all grown up and hanging from my curtains................................ They really have a plush life going from barn cats to housecats.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

When I smell a certain perfume, I remember the betrayal of my Ex.


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

*look at my children sleeping, I'm reminded of when they were tiny babies and I smile.
*read a favorite book, I'm transported into it and can leave the world around me behind.
*finish a pattern I feel a sense of accomplishment!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

... read this thread, it makes me appreciate even more the goodhearted people who are everywhere, all around us.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kind said:


> When I smell a certain perfume, I remember the betrayal of my Ex.


I'm sorry. I understand this one.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ... read this thread, it makes me appreciate even more the goodhearted people who are everywhere, all around us.


ahhh...that is so sweet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

*talk to my daughter after work, I remember talking to my mother every day after work
*look at my grandchildren I wonder how time past so fast, it was just yesterday when my children were that age
*hear music I remember hearing my dad singing along with the radio
*touch my Oberon cover I remember the leather bound bible I got for my 12th birthday
*see a flag flying, I know what sacrifices men and women in the military make for our freedom
*look out my window and watch the boats go buy I realize how fortunate I am
*watch the news, I am so thankful that my husband, children and grandchildren are all safe


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

...finish a good book, I want to start it all over again.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Whenever I...
> ...hear my husband's voice, I smile.


Pssst, what's your secret?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Pssst, what's your secret?


22 years of marriage, there are times I want to severely dissassemble his body parts, but he is still the end-all, be-all. I wish I could tell you there was a secret, but I know for sure it is lucky in love, unlucky in everything else!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I watch the news, I realize that its all lies


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ... read this thread, it makes me appreciate even more the goodhearted people who are everywhere, all around us.


Wow - pretty cool Harvey - I agree


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

...look back over the past 30+ years, I realize how blessed I am to be where I am, married to my soul mate & best friend and to have the wonderful family and friends I have.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Whenever I look at my 3 cats, I remember waking up at 3 am to bottle feed each of them


oh Pom, two of mine are bottle-fed kitties too.... and since you just reminded me of it I have tears in my eyes now remembering how one almost didn't make it... the vet had given up, and I wouldn't... and now she's a happy healthy cat, the one in my avatar!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Whenever....

...  I see my garage door opener sitting next to my front door, I think about cleaning out the garage.   Unfortunately it usually stops there.

...  I hear my daughter laugh, I get all warm and fuzzy inside

...  I touch roses, I end up petting them.  There's just something about the texture of rose petals that makes me want to do that, carefully and just with two fingers.  

...  I smell bread baking, it makes me want to linger near the smell.  So I bake often.

...  I taste a Martini & Rossi red vermouth, I think of that summer when I was 26....

...  I think of good friends.... and all the books, travels, and friends yet ahead in life...  I smile


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Whenever I...

...read on my Kindle, I'm glad my daughter suggested getting one in the first place.

....look at my Oberon cover, I think about all the enablers here.

....look at my DecalGirl skin, I think about all the enablers here.

....look at my Keurig coffee maker, I think about all the enablers here.

....look at my KitchenAid mixer, I think about all the enablers here.

....think about all the enablers here (which is often), I am glad I found such a nice bunch of friends who share my passion for reading and all things Kindle.

L


----------

